# Hyles Lineata



## Andrew (Apr 20, 2005)

My Hyles Lineata pupae are starting to hatch, any info regarding the care/breeding of the moths would be appreciated. I already know the basic care requirements.







Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe that the adults of this species must feed from flowers before they are ready to breed and lay eggs. Honey water may also work, but I have no experience with that species to say for sure.


----------

